
IRC Logger with fluid web interface, search function, and live streaming (2019) - luu
https://github.com/whitequark/irclogger
======
fouc
I think it would be better to merge the days together into one long page
essentially.. possibly 'jump' to specific days if needed. And a way to hide
all the joins/parts/nickchanges

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Joins and parts are hidden by default, there's a checkbox to show them. Nick
changes are shown by default so you know if someone changes identity, which is
sometimes important context.

Personally, I am glad the days are different pages, it makes it easy to tell
if there's any new messages since last I looked at a glance because I don't
have to look at date stamps. The only real downside is sometimes I've missed
the occasional 23:55 time stamp message because I thought I saw everything in
the previous day.

------
PokemonNoGo
Sorry I just kinda found this funny since it's basically becomes an IRC client
that you can't chat in.

~~~
app4soft
Do not hesitate to support its developer.[0,1]

[0]
[https://twitter.com/whitequark/status/1250519176055328775](https://twitter.com/whitequark/status/1250519176055328775)

[1] [https://www.patreon.com/whitequark](https://www.patreon.com/whitequark)

------
globular-toast
An IRC log viewer was one of my first real projects back in early 2000s. It
consisted of a Python script to parse the log files and load them into a mySQL
database and a PHP frontend to view. I learnt more than I ever wanted to know
about character encoding.

------
apetresc
This is great, I've wanted to write one myself for a while - but does anyone
know if I can plug in my years of ZNC logs? Or does it require the specific
log format its own logger produces (which basically means it can never be
backwards-looking)

------
snvzz
As long as the logs are kept private.

Making them public without the permission of all the participants has both
ethical and legal implications.

~~~
mostlysimilar
It would certainly be courteous to inform users that logging for display on a
public website is happening. That said, when I'm in an IRC channel I expect
everyone is logging actively and I have no control over where those logs will
end up. I guess I view it as speaking in public.

It'd be cool if irclogger would skip logging channels with +s/+p. Obviously
it's up to the service runner which channels are added to the config, but it
would let individual channels decide to opt-out (or even opt-out for a certain
amount of time by setting/unsetting it.)

~~~
developer2
> I guess I view it as speaking in public.

100% this. IRC chat has no right to privacy as far as I'm concerned. If anyone
can join without an explicit invite that has an expectation of privacy, those
rights don't exist.

~~~
Geeflow
I would see it more like a conversation in a public place / at a convention.
Sure, anyone can join the conversation and listen in. I would still be
unpleasantly surprised if someone posted a recording on a website.

~~~
jakeogh
Most IRC clients are logging the conversation by default, and everyone knows
it. Even if they werent; you're speaking in public.

~~~
ptx
But there's a difference between recording and publishing. We know that
everyone is recording, but publishing the logs isn't as common and can be
surprising.

~~~
jakeogh
It's speaking in public. Common or surprising isn't legally relevent. And
since it's the internet; it can't be. It's one reason why sovergn groups of
humans are so fantastic.

~~~
account42
Not legally relevant doesn't mean not relevant.

And freenode does have a clear policy on public logging, requiring you to
disclose that you are logging beforehand or get permission before publishing.
[0]

[0] [https://freenode.net/policies#public-
logging](https://freenode.net/policies#public-logging)

------
tiborsaas
I ended up on Amazon adding "A machine made this book" to my shopping list.

------
nchelluri
I love IRC logs, I find them extremely helpful for diagnosing and working
through technical issues that someone has faced before.

It's like a step-by-step guide to solving your problem.

Unfortunately, all of the IRC logs I used to browse went offline with GDPR.
GDPR, California's privacy act, etc. are all well-meaning but IMO poorly
implemented.

~~~
fao_
Most of the "GDPR violations" are not actually GDPR violations. People get
stressed out and worried when actually there is no legal problem. I think for
the case of the GDPR it would count as publically available information (or
the analogous legal construct).

~~~
ipsum2
GDPR has a chilling effect[0] on the web. If a lawyer comes claiming a GDPR
violation, how many independent web developers have the money and time to
fight it in court?

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chilling_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chilling_effect)

~~~
zaarn
Atleast in germany it has already been established that a legal person cannot
sue other legal persons over the GDPR. This implies that legal persons can
also not sue a natural person over it.

The main authority is the GDPR agency of the country, they will push the court
cases, if they become necessary. So far, my communication with my local one
has been very pleasant and they're generally happy to help me either
understand or discuss if something is a violation and how I would go about
fixing it. They don't want to sue you or slap a fine on you the first thing in
the morning if it's possible to simply work with you.

------
qqssccfftt
IRC loggers, the solution to a self-created problem

